# Daily hamster racing UK, disgusted



## hammy_uk (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi I read this article, I know some people may view this activity as a harmless bit of fun but to me it's nothing but cruel. Hamsters are nocturnal, mine rarely come out during the day. The owner said the Hamsters enjoy racing but do they really have a choice, they're placed in a ball and have nowhere to escape, other than run along a 5m track. Surrounded by screaming children, I have 3 sons of my own and know how loud they can be.

Hamster racing: Lewis Hammy and Jenson Button Nose in Hamster Grand Prix | Mail Online

I googled their website and it states they run daily races. I complained via their contact us form, I urge any Hamster lover to do the same.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Video here: Video News | North-East and North Yorkshire | The Northern Echo

Hmm.
Little hamster race car 'drivers'... 
Egged on by happy screaming children...
Every day.

Um. :blink:

This would probably get more response in the rodent section of the forum I think.


----------



## dreadrey (Aug 26, 2010)

and that's why I live in a remote-ish part of the USA where only 1 out of 50 people even own a hamster........


----------



## dvcs (Apr 7, 2010)

I dunno... I don't think hamsters are built for that kind of strain.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

If i'd have known what she would do with it when i gave her the car...

I would have put a bet on the red one. Cos the others are just lazy and slow


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> If i'd have known what she would do with it when i gave her the car...
> 
> I would have put a bet on the red one. Cos the others are just lazy and slow


OMG what a bad mommy I am.. we were doing rat races the other night up and down the stairs...

And remember early on in the year when I suggested the hamster races in there balls..... whoooops


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OMG what a bad mommy I am.. we were doing rat races the other night up and down the stairs...
> 
> And remember early on in the year when I suggested the hamster races in there balls..... whoooops


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well some of them like it dont they  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ps: they go faster if you give them a quick kick


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was doing hamster racing up and down a country lane last night, I won in the end too:lol:.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was doing hamster racing up and down a country lane last night, I won in the end too:lol:.


ROFL... And you aint found any more... do you think he has escaped or has he been dumped...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> ROFL... And you aint found any more... do you think he has escaped or has he been dumped...


Im not sure, Im going to advertise finding one just in case though.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not sure, Im going to advertise finding one just in case though.


Yeah good idea.. hamsters can loose so much weight so quickly.. could be some poor kids... But I bet you hope he aint:lol:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OMG what a bad mommy I am.. we were doing rat races the other night up and down the stairs...
> 
> And remember early on in the year when I suggested the hamster races in there balls..... whoooops


Don't get me wrong here - 
Races take place at hamster shows - and is a good bit of fun.
My lad sometimes makes a 'track' and we race my lot in their balls.

This however bothers me a tad.
If you take a minute to look it's actually at some kind of half-assed 'theme park' / family day out place. 
Daily hamster racing -with the same hamsters racing every day - to entertain the kiddos.

Hmm, I dunno.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

It's all well and good doing this once in a while at home... bit of a laugh and some hammies may enjoy it... know mine wouldn't but he's a lazy bugger anyway LOL... 

BUT to do this daily... it's no better than a circus!


----------

